# The Creeps In Your Hood



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

A freind sent me a link to find out what kind of creeps you have living around you.

Check it out. I was surprised how many child molesters there were.

http://www.familywatchdog.us/


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I checked that a few months ago. I was very surprised at what i found. Cant they make an invisible fence type thing for them and they get shocked if they try to leave the house?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I was surprised how many child molesters there were


You don't know the half of it. Only a small percentage of actual child molesters are ever reported, let alone prosecuted and found guilty. Only those having been adjudged guilty even make the lists. There are literally hundreds of thousands you will never see listed anywhere.

BTW, I'm a therapist who works with sex offenders.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I just checked, and I can't believe it..... there are 2 "creeps"







that live withing a mile of my house! Amazing! And we live in a so called "nice" small community on the outskirts of the suburbs of a large city!

Thanks for sharing the website. I have sent it on to family members all over the US.

Let's see now, where did I put that ammo?









HEIDI


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As someone who moniters these people, I can attest that it is very acurate. And Mark is right, there are more out there- the court systems need to speed things up and get them categorized (level assigned) so they can be entered into the system. Is any system fool proof? Nope. thats why I live by my favorite saying....

One who knows himself and knows the enemy, will not be endangered in a hundred engagements... Sun-tzu


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I just checked, and I can't believe it..... there are 2 "creeps"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in the Los Angeles area and would consider myself lucky if the closest one was 1 mile away. Good Lord I'm surrounded.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> I checked that a few months ago. I was very surprised at what i found. Cant they make an invisible fence type thing for them and they get shocked if they try to leave the house?


Now I like that idea, and I know just where to put the shocking device....









HEIDI


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> the court systems need to speed things up and get them categorized


What I meant by "more out there" is NOT "waiting to be sent to court".....but never reported in the first place. If I remember right, the figures are that 1 in 5 girls and 1 in 7 boys will be sexually molested by the time they are adults. Most of these molestations will be committed by known persons, usually family members or close friends of the family.

I would also like to suggest that we not judge _every_ person on those lists as being perverts. We don't know what these persons actually did. I won't go into detail here about what constitutes a sex offense, but I will be glad to share my knowledge with you privately. If you are interested in finding out more about sex offenses or sex offenders (in Texas, that is; I can't speak for other states), please just PM me. I'll be glad to share what I know with you about them.

Mark


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats a good point, we had a case around here where someone is listed in the database. It was for having "relations" with a minor. He and said minor are now married, but he has to register and be listed in the system. He is a perfectly decent person.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > I was surprised how many child molesters there were
> 
> 
> You don't know the half of it. Only a small percentage of actual child molesters are ever reported, let alone prosecuted and found guilty. Only those having been adjudged guilty even make the lists. There are literally hundreds of thousands you will never see listed anywhere.
> ...


you have a very difficult job, one that few could do. Thanks for doing it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I just checked, and I can't believe it..... there are 2 "creeps"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I joined family Watchdog a year ago Heidi and I too was stunned. There were several in 5 mile radius and too many very close. I monitor it for my daughters and friends homes too.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > the court systems need to speed things up and get them categorized
> 
> 
> What I meant by "more out there" is NOT "waiting to be sent to court".....but never reported in the first place. If I remember right, the figures are that 1 in 5 girls and 1 in 7 boys will be sexually molested by the time they are adults. Most of these molestations will be committed by known persons, usually family members or close friends of the family.
> ...


True, but you can say the same about every type of crime. The ones we know of, as the general public, are the ones that are reported. How many A&B's occur that go un reported? Domestic's? Crimes against public, where the public is not even aware? I am refering to, and this is an example that I had to deal with yesterday- A CONVICTED sex offender, plead 6 months ago in court. Was given 3 months in the house of corrections with the balance suspended (2 years), and while waiting for the SOR board to classify him, committed another act. He should have been a level 3, and would have to report to the local PD. But becaue he wasn't classified, he was a level 0, and just did what he wanted. And now everyone is pointing their fingers at everyone else. I was told, it is not uncommon for the board to take up to 3 years before classifying them, because of appeals, etc...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

When Rick tore his achilles tendon and calf muscles (the reason he has been home for 2 months now), he was chasing an *escaped* level 1 sex offender







. Yeah they got him after Rick went down with torn up leg but first the creep jumped into the river and realized he didn't stand a chance. Cops on one side, cops on the other and the river around him-he swam back. Now he's undoubetdly behind bars enjoying tv, and meals and whatever else using our tax dollars and Rick is paying the bigger price: a leg out of commission for many months yet, he won't work the streets for 6 mo. to a year, pain, going crazy while housebound, no camping for entire summer.. Let me get my hands on the creep.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another thing you have to remember.....the ones we know about and are on somebody's watch list are the ones who rarely molest again. They have too much to lose. They know people are watching them. It's your next door neighbor who's been molesting his daughter for the past several years who has never been reported or caught and that is on no one's radar who blazenly commits his offense who is the more dangerous. Maybe not to you or your family, but to his, at the very least.

I don't mean to alarm anyone, and I'm not sure I should even be saying this in this forum, but it's not the ones you know about who are the most dangerous. It's the ones you don't know about. We only hear about the most heinous cases all over the country. Those are the ones who get reported and plastered all over the news. Those who molest, torture, murder. In reality, those men and women are few and far between. Far more heinous are those who quietly molest, year after year, in their own households or in the households of their most trusted friends or in those places we deem most safe--our homes, our churches, our schools.

So, before we judge, before we decide who is perverted or who should be locked up and the key thrown away, let's at least be educated.

Sorry for getting up on my soapbox, but I believe it must be said.

I'll shut up now.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I am registered to received updates when a sex offender moves in or out of our area.
We have one of these vile beings that lives just around the corner









I am really glad that the public finally has access to this information.
It's way overdue in my opinion....after all, it's our children that are their victims!
They lost their rights to privacy when they committed their sick disgusting act on a child...
May they all burn in he!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Another thing you have to remember.....the ones we know about and are on somebody's watch list are the ones who rarely molest again. They have too much to lose. They know people are watching them. It's your next door neighbor who's been molesting his daughter for the past several years who has never been reported or caught and that is on no one's radar who blazenly commits his offense who is the more dangerous. Maybe not to you or your family, but to his, at the very least.
> 
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, and I'm not sure I should even be saying this in this forum, but it's not the ones you know about who are the most dangerous. It's the ones you don't know about. We only hear about the most heinous cases all over the country. Those are the ones who get reported and plastered all over the news. Those who molest, torture, murder. In reality, those men and women are few and far between. Far more heinous are those who quietly molest, year after year, in their own households or in the households of their most trusted friends or in those places we deem most safe--our homes, our churches, our schools.
> 
> ...


Mark, I have to Ditto your comments here. I know 1st hand how true your words are. I'd like to share a poem I wrote some time ago regarding the subject, and if Yall think is ok, I will share it. But I will wait to see if there is any interest - I don't want to be a "bummer".

HEIDI


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I'd like to share a poem I wrote some time ago regarding the subject, and if Yall think is ok, I will share it. But I will wait to see if there is any interest - I don't want to be a "bummer".
> 
> HEIDI


Heidi, Not sure about others, but I'd like to read your poem...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link. We had one in about a 5 mile radius.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Another thing you have to remember.....the ones we know about and are on somebody's watch list are the ones who rarely molest again. They have too much to lose. They know people are watching them. It's your next door neighbor who's been molesting his daughter for the past several years who has never been reported or caught and that is on no one's radar who blazenly commits his offense who is the more dangerous. Maybe not to you or your family, but to his, at the very least.
> 
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, and I'm not sure I should even be saying this in this forum, but it's not the ones you know about who are the most dangerous. It's the ones you don't know about. We only hear about the most heinous cases all over the country. Those are the ones who get reported and plastered all over the news. Those who molest, torture, murder. In reality, those men and women are few and far between. Far more heinous are those who quietly molest, year after year, in their own households or in the households of their most trusted friends or in those places we deem most safe--our homes, our churches, our schools.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Would you leave any of them alone with your kid?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark,
> Would you leave any of them alone with your kid?


As a matter of fact, there are several with whom I work that I would trust with my children (grandchildren). Just because they are listed as a sex offender does not mean they are a pedophile, or even predatory.

That's the biggest misconception out there....that all sex offenders are pedophiles, ready to jump on your children. That's my point, exactly. Unless we know which of the sex offenders are truly a danger to our children, labelling them all the same is just not right.

That is why I encourage someone to think before making a blanket statement about all those "creeps" out their in your hood.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was pleased to see that none of them lived in my area. However, they showed both schools in my community in the wrong spot so not sure how accurate the site is. The schools' have been there 10 years and haven't moved.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Here's an example, from a Massachusetts case...

Joey (not his real name) and his buddies are driving back from a nightime game at Fenway park. Of course, they have a few fenway franks, and some of those 16 oz Buds (but not after the 7th inning!). They leave, and head south on 495. Well, as they drive along, nature calls. So they pull into a rest area and take care of business. Along comes a State Trooper, and observes Joey and his buddies getting rid of those 16 oz Buds, on the edge of the rest area. The Trooper advises them that this isn't a bathroom rest area, and someone in the group gets mouthy. So, the Trooper snaps them and charges them with "Open and Gross lewdness". Joey does the right thing (he thinks), and pleads out at court. Now, for the rest of his life, Joey has to register as a level 1 sex offender. Is that fair? My point is the court system needs to streamline its classifications, speed up the process and handle each situation with an even hand.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Mark,
> > Would you leave any of them alone with your kid?
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I could have labeled them as sex criminals instead creeps.
I would not leave my child alone with anyone convicted of sex crimes!(crimes against children or adults)
I think criminal is key word here. Their offenses are listed just not the details.

I would not let my child sleep over Michael Jackson's house either!
I use him as an example because the accusations are in doubt and that is enough for me
to use more caution when exposing my family to a potentially harmful situation.

You can label me or my opinion as ignorant if you want (won't be the first time)but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Here's an example, from a Massachusetts case


Or the 21-year old at a bar who meets a young lady there, sitting at the bar drinking. They strike up a conversation and "hook up" later.

A month later, he's arrested for having had "relations" with a 14-year old girl (pretending to be 21). He is a felon who has to register for the rest of his life.

And there are many, many other examples. That's who may be on that list we're talking about.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If he's doin 14 yr old girls he needs to be on that list.That's the law


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If he's doin 14 yr old girls he needs to be on that list.That's the law


Yes, that's the law. That's exactly what I tell my offenders in that position. But how was he to know she was 14? Ask for her ID?

What about the 19-year old who is dating a 16-year old and he "cops" a feel? He, too, is a sex offender under current law and subject to registration to be on that same list as the person who rapes a 4-year old boy.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > If he's doin 14 yr old girls he needs to be on that list.That's the law
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the law. That's exactly what I tell my offenders in that position. But how was he to know she was 14? Ask for her ID?
> ...


I do hear what your saying! I am not saying they all belong there....I just can't tell the difference.
I am not advocating taking further actions against them (that's for the court)but I would like to know 
who they are so I can take extra precaution.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I do hear what your saying! I am not saying they all belong there....I just can't tell the difference.
> I am not advocating taking further actions against them (that's for the court)but I would like to know
> who they are so I can take extra precaution.


I agree 100% with that statement. They *should* be registered and we* should* have access to that information. My only contention was with where the thread seemed to be going in regard to "creeps" and what should be done with them.
And, yes, even as a therapist, I agree that some are very creepy. And I pay particular attention to them.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > Here's an example, from a Massachusetts case
> 
> 
> Or the 21-year old at a bar who meets a young lady there, sitting at the bar drinking. They strike up a conversation and "hook up" later.
> ...


Did she say NO at any point? Then it doesn't matter how old she was. Right?

HEIDI


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Did she say NO at any point? Then it doesn't matter how old she was. Right?


That's what I mean by people making judgments. Very few people know the law. I certainly didn't before I took this job. It doesn't make any difference is she doesn't say, No. In Texas, and I'm only speaking of Texas, no minor, no one under the age of 17, can give consent for sexual contact of any kind. She can be the biggest "slut"around (and please forgive my language here; I'm only using it for illustration), but if she's not 17, it's a felony, and if you're ever caught, you face 2-20 years in prison!

And you have to register for the rest of your life as a sex offender. Nothing for her! Just for the one who had sex with her.

It's also a little known fact, that it is also unlawful to have sex with someone who is intoxicated or under the influence. If the DA chose to do so, he could prosecute anyone who picks up a woman at the club who is inebriated and has sex with her. Being under the influence means you cannot give consent.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Did she say NO at any point? Then it doesn't matter how old she was. Right?
> 
> 
> That's what I mean by people making judgments. Very few people know the law. I certainly didn't before I took this job. It doesn't make any difference is she doesn't say, No. In Texas, and I'm only speaking of Texas, no minor, no one under the age of 17, can give consent for sexual contact of any kind. She can be the biggest "slut"around (and please forgive my language here; I'm only using it for illustration), but if she's not 17, it's a felony, and if you're ever caught, you face 2-20 years in prison!
> ...


Mark,
I went and checked out my area again to see the convictions on these people who are on the website in my city.
There was not one of them that could be mistaken for the acts you have described above or in the previous scenarios.
What is listed are lewd acts with children under 14 yrs of age and worse(check out their convictions).These are for the most part men old enough to have had their convictions prior to the world wide webs existance and probably convictions older than the law making them sign up as offenders.I don't know the date of the law ....i'm guessing here.
I understand that there may be some innocent people on the list. There is a lot of innocent people in prison too....just ask them.
I know you work with sex offenders from your previous responce but I think the ones listed here are in fact child molesters.I doubt there are many horny teenagers among that crowd.
Can these people become responsible non-threatening citizens after a lengthy prison term?I honestly don't care and have no sympathy for them. I won't start a witch hunt for them but I would't think twice about arranging a meeting with God for them if found at my house.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

3ME,

I don't doubt what you say is true. I'm only speaking to Texas sex registrants. We have several classifications of sex offenses--Indecency with a child, sexual assault of a child, aggravated sexual assault of a child, sexual solicitation of a minor, sexual assault, and possession of child pornography to name the most common ones. Even if that's listed as the offense, it many times is pled down to include lesser offenses.

I'm just saying that in TEXAS, you can't tell what the man or woman actually did to become a sex offender by reading his registration notice. That being the case, I don't think you can judge a person as deviant or perverted or a creep just based solely on having to register as a sex offender. That's all I'm saying.

Do we need to keep track of them? Definitely! Do I want to know where they live? Yes. Do I think some of them need to be thrown in prison for the rest of their lives? Yes! Some, but not all.

By the way, I have a registered sex offender living in the house across the street. He was paroled about three years ago. My wife called me at work to know if I knew. She was upset. I told her I'd rather know he was there than not know. I do watch out for my grandchildren when they're here, BTW.

Another thing you might find interesting. All of my offenders are on probation. Anywhere from 2-10 years (ten being the maximum length of time a person can be sentenced to probation in Texas). I have them in treatment the entire time they are on probation.

Also, while these guys are on probation, we utilize polygraphs to monitor their compliance as well as surveillance by their probation officer. I would venture a guess that the ones you'd really need to worry about are those NOT on probation, but those who have already completed their sentences--they are not under supervision any longer. No one is actually monitoring them any more.

In closing, and I mean *closing* as I don't intend to belay the point and keep adding to this thread, I hope I've not offended anyone by some of the material we're discussing or by my position in this matter. I'm very proud of the work I do but I have no qualms about revoking my probationers and seeing to it that they are held responsible for their actions if they do not comply. And they know that up front!

Thanks for listening.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> 3ME,
> 
> I don't doubt what you say is true. I'm only speaking to Texas sex registrants. We have several classifications of sex offenses--Indecency with a child, sexual assault of a child, aggravated sexual assault of a child, sexual solicitation of a minor, sexual assault, and possession of child pornography to name the most common ones. Even if that's listed as the offense, it many times is pled down to include lesser offenses.
> 
> ...


Mark,

No offense taken!
Thanks for you well informed input! You have a lot to offer this subject.

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I certainly learned a lot here.... Anyways, Lets keep our children safe !!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mark, thanks for bringing a note of sanity to the thread.

In my previous neighborhood, lived a "sex offender". His offense was that (mostly) he was stupid. He was 17, his girlfriend was 15. In that state, the age of consent is 16. His girlfriend's father caught him with his hand inside the girl's pants.

He called the police, made the report, and our DA (campaigning for state office) charged the kid with indecent contact with a minor. He was convicted. He will carry that "sex offender" label the rest of his life. There is no sunset on it in this state. Since his conviction, the law has changed to remove a lot of the stigma if the kids are less than three years apart in age, a reasonable provision. But there is no review, no way to undo this injustice.

Part of the law, as amended in 2005, is that he cannot live closer than 1000 feet to a school or daycare. He had to move, first from his parents' home because of a nearby school, then because a daycare opened - AFTER he moved to the apartment.

BTW, this "offense" occurred about six years ago. His last move was with his wife - the same girl he was convicted of having indecent contact with.

This kid is being persecuted, plain and simple.

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark and Sluggo, 
Thanks for your comments here. I know of a young man, too, that got "friendly" with his girlfriend, and he was labeled a sex offender, and he married the girl, when they both became of age. I know another fine young man, who's girlfriend lied to him about her age. It happens!!
I'm like Mark about one thing, though, and that's at least we are aware of their presence. It's like when I worked in a mental institution, at least I KNEW the people there had problems, vs. the people on the street, so I knew to be cautious around them, whereas you can get lulled into a false sense of security in your neighborhood/familiar surroundings.
In Georgia, people committed of child molestation can't live in homes with children and can't live close to a daycare/school, etc. This is pushing the offenders into more rural areas, which is really bad, as they can't be monitored as well. Having admitted sex offenders to the state mental hospital for evaluation of Not Guilty by Reason of Insanity, you'd be surprised. These people could be government officials/church deacons/etc. You can't judge a book by it's cover, for sure. 
We had a sex offender (rape) in my former neighborhood. I made my next-door neighbor aware of it because she walked/jogged early mornings and late nights, by herself. All we can do is be aware and be vigilant of our surroundings.
Darlene


----------

